# Custom Mod firmware



## Chronix (24/9/16)

Hi All,

Stumbled on this this morning, quite cool. Its the first time I have seen this not sure about the rest of the community.

http://www.customvapefirmware.com/

Here you can download custom firmware or request you own for a few devices

https://github.com/TBXin/NFirmwareEditor/releases

Here you can actually download an app that allows you tocustomise the firmware yourself which is pretty cool I think

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/9/16)

*NFirmwareEditor*
Firmware editor and updater for vaping devices such as:


Joyetech: eVic VTC Mini, eVic VTwo, eVic VTwo Mini, eVic AIO, eVic Basic, Cuboid, Cuboid Mini, eGrip II;
Eleaf: iStick TC100W, iStick TC200W, iStick Pico, iStick Pico Mega, iStick Power, ASTER;
Wismec: Reuleaux RX200, RX200S, RX2/3, Presa TC75W;
Vaporflask: Lite, Classic, Stout;
Beyondvape Centurion


----------

